# how do i get hdmi audio to work with a radeon rx 550 amdgpu. mpv seems to play but i can't hear any sound



## swrangsar (Nov 16, 2020)

```
# cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm1: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm2: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm3: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play) default
pcm4: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm5: <Realtek ALCS1200A (Rear Analog 5.1/2.0)> (play/rec)
pcm6: <Realtek ALCS1200A (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm7: <Realtek ALCS1200A (Rear Digital)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```

os: freebsd 12.2
mobo: b550m mATX
alsamixer shows only 1 pcm device which is unmuted already. mpv uses oss for audio.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2020)

Try switching to one of the other HDMI outputs. Each output corresponds to a specific connector, and it's not always clear which one is the right one where your monitor is connected to.


----------



## swrangsar (Nov 16, 2020)

had already tried changing hw.snd.default_unit from 0 to 7 before posting it. left it at pcm3 because in linux it was pcm3 that worked. shall try again.


----------



## swrangsar (Nov 16, 2020)

alsa gives this output

# aplay --list-devices
aplay: device_list:273: no soundcards found...


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2020)

swrangsar said:


> left it at pcm3 because in linux it was pcm3 that worked.


Linux and FreeBSD may have a different order, so don't look too much into this.


----------

